# Income Tax (questions for US Citizens or Greencard holders)



## NY212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

Did any of you fellow Americans move out of the US last year and resided/worked abroad for "Less Than" 330 days? 
If so, can you tell me how it impacted your income tax filing? I know of exemptions, but the caveat is to have lived abroad for more than 330 consecutive days!
I may be getting a job and move to The UAE or Qatar and need to know this before accepting any offers.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you leave, your going to be paying taxes on that amount. I would suggest you to have taxes taken out. If you should have to leave early, it will not be so painful come tax time next year.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For the first year you're out of the country, you normally file for an extension until you will have met the 330 day test - and then you file your taxes claiming the exclusion. If there is any danger that you ultimately won't meet the 330 day test, make sure you pay what you could owe so as to avoid any penalties later on. You can claim back any excess payment when you file the final return.

Just as an example, I moved overseas at the end of October one year. The following April 15th, I filed for an extension until the end of November (basically until I had been overseas a full year, plus one month to prepare the forms). Wound up getting sent back home in September, so no exclusion. Filed the returns in October, mentioning the earlier than anticipated repatriation. The next year, I filed my returns on time, but without taking the exclusion.

The trick is to make sure you either have taxes withheld (if you are working for a US entity that can and will do with for you) or make estimated payments on a quarterly basis if there is any risk of not qualifying for the exclusion.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NY212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it.


----------



## BostonToDubai (Apr 28, 2010)

NY212 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did any of you fellow Americans move out of the US last year and resided/worked abroad for "Less Than" 330 days?
> If so, can you tell me how it impacted your income tax filing? I know of exemptions, but the caveat is to have lived abroad for more than 330 consecutive days!
> ...



I've been looking for info on this too...does anyone have the link to the IRS website with the info?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

BostonToDubai said:


> I've been looking for info on this too...does anyone have the link to the IRS website with the info?


http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/international/index.html

http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/international/article/0,,id=106981,00.html 

Lots of international info.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BostonToDubai said:


> I've been looking for info on this too...does anyone have the link to the IRS website with the info?


Go to the IRS website and download publication 54 - for Overseas taxpayers.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

